

Microsoft Has Shelved Its Internet 'Persona' Service (2002) - shoesfullofdust
http://www.nytimes.com/2002/04/11/technology/11NET.html?pagewanted=print

======
gujk
Ahead of its time, and Microsoft was always too stodgy to nail the fun factor
in user experience.

Nobody trusted Microsoft then. I was one of many people who refused to create
a Hailstorm/Passport account.

(And now I refuse to use Facebook.)

